# realistische artworks



## Frufus (30. Juni 2003)

Hi,

ich versuch grad mit Photoshop realistische artworks herzustellen aber es gelingt mir nicht richtig.
Es sollen anime zeichnungen sein. 
Ich hoffe das gehört hier hin und das mir einer helfen kan


----------



## Trinity X (30. Juni 2003)

*realistisches Artwork - Anime*

Hallo,

ich denke bei Photoshop wirst du nicht ganz das richtige Programm gewählt haben. Thematisch wäre Adobe Illustrator oder Macromedia Freehand wohl die bessere Wahl.
Ein Tip, den ich auch an anderer Stelle des Forums schon gesehen habe wäre: Das Comic-Forum.
Vielleicht hilft es dir ja weiter.


Greetz
Trinity


----------



## Frufus (30. Juni 2003)

jo danke 
ich hab mich ma da im forum geregt
was ist den an den 2 progs so anders?


----------



## StefanR (10. Juli 2003)

Das Illustrator und Freehand Vektorgrafikprogramme sind, mit denen man zum Beispiel erstellte Logos oder Ähnliches ohne Verlust frei skalieren (vergrößern, verkleinern, verzerren usw.) kann. Das ist nur ein Vorteil von Vektorgrafikprogramen.


----------

